# Kribensis cichlid in community tank, need info and advice



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum. I currently have 4 aquariums. My 45g is a community tank with rainbowfish, cory cats, platies, peacock gudgeons and sparkling gouramis. I love cichlids but I can only get peaceful cichlids. I've had so much heartbreak and bad luck with rams, that I gave up on them. I did a lot of research and read so much info online about food community tank cichlids. Everyone recommended kribensis and apistogramma. I ended up getting a kribensis cichlid yesterday and I put it in my 45g. I think it's a male, because of the pointy fins. So far he has not shown any agression, he actually seems scared and likes to hide. My tank has lots of big plants, caves, a huge bridge and driftwood for hiding places. I read more info today about kribensis, and one site said they are not good for community tanks. So now I'm just confused. Almost every site says they are great for communities. Since I just have one be can't get aggressive over protecting eggs or fry. Anyways I've been keeping fish for 23 years but I didn't even know about kribensis until recently. Any help and advice is much appreciated. I just want to make sure I'm doing the best thing for everyone in my tank. Today he seems more active and not as scared as yesterday. I just don't want to wake up one day to dead fish who have been killed due to bullying.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Tytanium (Nov 5, 2017)

I put a Krib in my 40 Gallon community tank and he is somewhat aggro during feeding. I've only had him for about a month tho.


----------

